# Azeroth RTA



## WackSack (21/5/17)

I'm super excited for this RTA to launch anyone planning on getting stock?












Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Fran (26/5/17)

I need one in my life


----------



## Lim (27/5/17)

we have a few silver ones and few black ones left


----------



## The_Fran (27/5/17)

Please whatsapp me with details. dont know whee you guys are. 0609840729

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

The_Fran said:


> Please whatsapp me with details. dont know whee you guys are. 0609840729



Hi @The_Fran 
Have a look at Lims signature. All the Dragon Vape details are there

*ANY DEAL OF OURS ARE SPECIAL, BECAUSE YOU ARE !!
Contact: 0828061878
Email: dragonvape@mweb.co.za
Online Shop: http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/DragonVapeSouthAfrica*


----------



## Sir Vape (30/5/17)

@WackSack - https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-azeroth-rta-by-coil-art


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (6/6/17)

Anyone tried out this tank??? Any reviews from members - builds, flavour rating etc ???

I must know more!!!


----------

